# Leucomelas stopped calling



## B&Y (Mar 10, 2007)

I was looking for a little help with my Leuc's. I have 4 of them in a 35 Gal. Hex. I've had them for all most two years now. The 2 males were calling all the time before. I did find some eggs a few times, but the females kept eating them. I haven't heard them call for at least 6 months and I am wondering what the problem maybe. I haven't changed anything in the tank besides plant maintanence. They get feed once/day with vitamins one day and calcium the next, they have a humidifier that runs 3 times a day for 5 mins, fans that turn off and on throughout the day. Humidity bounces a little , but is usually between 60 - 80%. The temp drops to 70's at night and can get as high as 80 degrees during the day. There is a water feature as well. Any suggestions as to what I should do to get them to start bredding again?

Thanks,

B&Y


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

feed them a little heavier and increase the humidity to 90-100 percent and i am sure you will see some changes.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

mine took like 4 months off from calling and then started up again about a monh ago. Just wait, they are more seasonal in their breding behavior than many other frogs
hope that helps


----------



## B&Y (Mar 10, 2007)

So you think if I increase their feeding, that may help? What's your recommendation on increasing of the feeding? As for the humidity, it's been the same since the frogs first went into the tank and they were calling all the time before. I also think that my meter isn't working correctly. It's plenty humid in the tank. As I said before, there is a humidifier that turns on 3 times a day, a very large water feature which includes a pond up above that turns into a waterfall, then a small brook and into another pond. I also mist the tank close to daily. Not sure how much more I can do other than completely sealing the tank...which I really don't want to do. From what I've read about Leuc's and where they are from, the areas where they are found are alot drier and less humid than locations of other PDF's.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I personally think you should cover the tank for a few days, not seal it to the point where there won't be any air flow, but minimize it as much as you can and it will make a big difference. Do increase the feeding on them, feed more flies, place a piece of fruit so they have a feeding station on the tank.


----------



## B&Y (Mar 10, 2007)

The top is covered. The top has two fans on wither end. One blowing in and the other blowing out. I usually only have the one fan blowing in running unless we get extremely high temperatures.

I will increase the feedings. Maybe I'll try feeding once in the AM an once at night. My frogs have no problem finding the food I give them, so I don't understand why you mention a feeding station. It's very rare that they don't eat all the flies I supply for them and I know that I'm feeding them enough per sitting.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have tried all the tricks to keep my leucs(also 4 in a 35 hex) calling and breeding year round, but they just seem to want to take a break sometimes. My males went 4 months of silence and are back to daily calling now. Hopefully you can get them to cooperate for you, but just remember it's normal for leucs to take a break


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I noticed you're located in Maine - does your house temps drop greatly during the winter?

I keep my frogs in the basement, and my leucs call less frequently during the winter, when temps are (on average) ~5F lower than the summer.


----------



## B&Y (Mar 10, 2007)

frogparty said:


> I have tried all the tricks to keep my leucs(also 4 in a 35 hex) calling and breeding year round, but they just seem to want to take a break sometimes. My males went 4 months of silence and are back to daily calling now. Hopefully you can get them to cooperate for you, but just remember it's normal for leucs to take a break


Thanks Frogparty. I didn't really think that it was something that I was doing wrong or needed to change.


----------



## B&Y (Mar 10, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> I noticed you're located in Maine - does your house temps drop greatly during the winter?
> 
> I keep my frogs in the basement, and my leucs call less frequently during the winter, when temps are (on average) ~5F lower than the summer.


If the frogs were located somewhere other than in my office, I'd say yes, but where they are in my office, the temps are extremely consistant at 70 degrees during the winter months. I have a portable heater that I keep in my there that is set fo 70 and I keep the door shut.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sure that there is a majority here that would say leucs are good in a community tank, but I don't feel this way. If I were a male whose eggs kept getting eaten by a competing female, I might give up on breeding (not having a real territory to call my own).

I have my two breeding pairs side-by-side in a divided 55 gallon and they breed like crazy. The males get the benefit of calling against each other, but each pair has it's own habitat to breed in. I get new clutches from both pairs every 5-7 days and have raised 150 froglets in a couple of years.

Just my opinion. Good luck! Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## B&Y (Mar 10, 2007)

Richard,
That's quite interesting. I never thought about the fact that the eggs were getting eaten could be a reason. I'm not positive, but I I know that I have at least 2 males and I beleive 2 females...I know that I have at least one female because of the eggs. Do you think that I would be better off with just a pair in the tank? I do have another tank that I've been think of putting together that I could house the other pair.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I have a group of 3.3 that calls every morning, and I know eggs are getting eaten  (housed that way about a year)

I had split 1.1 off in their own tank, and both groups still called on a regular basis. (housed that way about 6 months)

Before I purchased an extra female and had the rest in a group of 3.2, they were eating eggs and calling their heads off. (housed that way for about 2 years)

I'd let the humidity decrease a bit (maybe down to 70% or so), and let the tank dry out a tad for a week or so. Then, mist often and raise the humidity back up. That's how I get my leucs to lay, and whenever they are laying, at least 2 males are calling their heads off.


----------



## B&Y (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Zach! I'll try that out.


----------

